
Steven Sinofsky – Apple’s Software “Problem” and “Fixing” It (via Twitter) - malshe
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/apples-software-problem-and-fixing-it-via-twitter-c941a905ba20
======
chmaynard
Please, please don't try to make a reasoned argument using Twitter. There lies
insanity. Instead, write a blog post or record a podcast.

